# Type of wood used in hutches



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I usually have a lot of spare OSB plywood around left over from projects. Can this be safely used for nest boxes and the like? I know the rabbits are going to chew anything they can and I was wondering about the glue in OSB and other plywoods and whether I should just use clear pine for everything instead of the various plywoods.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always used plywood with no issues and know lots of other people that have for rabbits. The small animal pet people are completely against it because of the glue though. Who knows which group is right. I haven't seen any correlation of mystery deaths around plywood.


----------



## Distaff (Sep 10, 2014)

Interior 1/2" plywood, and 2X2 framing. Never had any issues. The pine 2X2's get some nibbling, but not much damage to the plywood. My all metal walk-in pens are under tarp roofs, however, so the interior grade plywood shelter boxes don't get much exposure to the elements.

I've been keeping rabbits like this for years. 

Not sure what OSB stands for. I would NEVER use particleboard.


----------



## MillerMeadows (Mar 10, 2014)

I have used OSB for nest boxes in the past and did not notice any issues with my rabbits, but I switched to regular plywood because the OSB tended to splinter pretty bad sometimes.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

The OSB is oriented strand board. It holds up to moisture MUCH better than particle board, but it's made basically the same way. It's that stuff that HD & Lowe's sells that looks like plywood put together out of a bunch of big splinters. My rabbits will probably end up under cover but mostly exposed around the sides like a pole barn situation.


----------

